# Simple shot



## jeanettiah (Apr 29, 2016)

Ocularius axiom gonna be next purchase any comments I really appreciate your advice remember our veterans Jonathan

Sent from my SCH-R530X using Tapatalk


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

It's a great frame, I enjoy mine.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

I have the aluminum version and satisfied.  A wrapping can be handy to make a sure grip. I was curious about the Ocularis and inspected it carefully. Nowadays it's one of my favorite system. Not just because it's easy to use, but you can really shoot this naturally. If you like to shoot all styles from TTF-OTT-Canted- Aimed-Instictive you will be not disappointed. Round forktips are very-very nice shooting TTF. My eyes can adopt faster. The forktip does not cover too much from the target area. So I prefer it over the wide flat TTF tips. I also have a Beanflip with same attachment system, but only the HDPE version.

Your choice sounds good to me.


----------



## jeanettiah (Apr 29, 2016)

One question I have been shooting hts with sight divot is ocularius hard to sight in cant find video on it anywhere thx again remember our veterans Jonathan

Sent from my SCH-R530X using Tapatalk


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Personally I love the Ocularis attachment method. I generally shoot OTT and find it easy to shoot.


----------



## jeanettiah (Apr 29, 2016)

I have always shot ttf is it hard to sight in this way thx remember our veterans Jonathan

Sent from my SCH-R530X using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

jeanettiah said:


> I have always shot ttf is it hard to sight in this way thx remember our veterans Jonathan
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530X using Tapatalk


And now, with punctuation. 

I have always shot TTF. Is it hard to sight in this way?

Thanks,

Remember our Veterans.


----------



## jeanettiah (Apr 29, 2016)

Sorry joined army on seventeenth birthday never really learned to type remember our veterans Jonathan

Sent from my SCH-R530X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I thought they looked a little little strange at first and wondered how to sight the thing. Then I ordered one. Been in love ever since. It just seemed to point in the right direction. One of my favorite frames. Try it I bett you'll like it.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I have an MGG Ocularis frame and love it. The band/tube changes are easy, adjustable and have been rock solid so far. So slipping, no sliding, no moving around.


----------

